# Each religion's most architecturally impressive building/place of worship/structure



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

Russian Orthodox











http://www.flickr.com/photos/ob8/3070647503/sizes/z/in/photostream/

The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints 

Salt Lake Temple









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremyhall/4195337536/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Angkor Wat, worlds largest religious building - 900 years old, first a Hindu then a Buddhist temple:












































The outer walls enclose an area of 203 acres


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

And thats just barely half of it, there are loads of temples, moats, irrigation chanels (?), statues and other stuff hidden in the forests. Its incredible and the quality and sheer number of reliefs makes it even more amazing.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

St Peter's Rome, largest Christian church. It covers 5.7 acres and can hold 60,000 people. its dome is 450ft tall



















For scale the baldachino in the centre is nearly 100ft tall:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Our Lady of the Peace, Yammoussoukro, Ivory Coast, and its 523 ft dome - the worlds largest




































For scale, note the little mansion on the left


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Akshardam, Delhi, covers 32 acres and the second largest Hindu temple



























































































..and the record holder, Sri Ranganathaswamy Temple, Tiruchirrapalli and its 21 towers -156 acres


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

What is with holy wisdom romancatholic or ortodox?


----------



## MegaStructure (Nov 4, 2010)

^Sri Ranganathaswamy (Srirangam for short ) is really massive. Like other Tamil temple complexes it has a maze of corridors and colonnades and halls...and if you count the number of people living inside, it should be considered a city.


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpnadig/5145084220/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpnadig/5141654393/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/appaji/241504788/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lordofnerur/2148837340/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4867807845/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ancient_tamil_nadu/3570030870/sizes/z/









http://picasaweb.google.com/raghavendraprasad.r/Srirangam#5181225533070982562




























The white "vella gopuram": 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2740273371/sizes/o/



Marathaman said:


> *Copyright [email protected]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marathaman said:


> Copyright Prabhu [email protected]


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Arunachaleswara Temple, covers 25 acres


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Nanshan Temple, Hainan, China covers 44 acres, of which the buildings cover 10:















































including a 354ft Guanyin statue










-Spring Temple in Henan










worlds tallest statue - 682ft tall including the pedestal (420ft statue itself)


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Wuming Institute of Buddhist Studies, Sichuan, China. ----The LARGEST of its kind.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

For Jain dharma, there are two possible candidates IMO: 

Shatrunjaya (Palitana), Gujarat - A hill with over 1300 temples, the oldest ones dating back a millennium. 



















Sonagiri, Madhya Pradesh - Around 84 temples dating from the medieval period.


----------

